# Somebody help me please



## BWebb88 (May 3, 2017)

Looks like I'm going to take off this weekend and go to the Georgia coast. It'll be my first time even seeing the east coast, much less fishing it. I grew up in Texas and absolutely love fishing the flats for specs and reds, but I'm up for anything. Moved to the augusta area in October and I've got a lot to learn.

So. Somebody tell me where to go and how to fish. I'll have my kayak. Just wanna see some new things and put some fish in a cooler.  Pretty broad question, I know, but I'll appreciate whatever I can get.


----------



## Riplukelee (May 3, 2017)

Where in Georgia?


----------



## BWebb88 (May 3, 2017)

I don't really care. I dunno where the good areas are. I think Tybee island is about the closest place to me, but I'd be willing to run anywhere on the Georgia coast, even on this 2 day weekend.


----------



## ssramage (May 3, 2017)

Come to St. Simons. Put in at Village Creek.


----------



## BWebb88 (May 3, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Come to St. Simons. Put in at Village Creek.



that looks promising. just fish with shrimp or what?

also, ive never had to deal with a tide before. it kinda scares me. any tips on how to fish, and stay safe, in relation to the tides?


----------



## boatbuilder (May 3, 2017)

BWebb88 said:


> that looks promising. just fish with shrimp or what?
> 
> also, ive never had to deal with a tide before. it kinda scares me. any tips on how to fish, and stay safe, in relation to the tides?



Shrimp an popping corks will work anywhere. Put in at low tide and fish the incoming tide. You will find structure that way and if you run up on a bar you won't have to wait as long.


----------



## trippcasey (May 3, 2017)

Village Creek is an awesome creek to fish, but it gets a little skinny at low tide. I'd suggest around mid incoming for that spot even with a yak. Great fishing in there though.


----------



## BWebb88 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the great advice. I'm looking forward to it now. 
I've been looking on Google maps, where can I put in on village creek? I can't find any marinas or anything


----------



## trippcasey (May 4, 2017)

At the end of South Harrington Rd on St. Simons Island.


----------



## ssramage (May 4, 2017)

Village Creek is skinny at low tide. Hit it on the mid-outgoing and fish until the mid-incoming. Just check your tides and know you need a couple feet of water to get out.

Paddl straight out of the creek and straight across the main channel. Throw live shrimp around all the creek mouths and oyster bars. Good luck!


----------



## armyvet4583 (May 7, 2017)

If you are on face book there is a yak group there. I think it's coastal Ga kayak. They are always getting together for fishing trips. Also give alot of good advice.


----------

